

Lilliputian Nectar - USB 55000mWh fuel cell - baq
http://semiaccurate.com/2013/01/08/lilliputian-systems-makes-a-fuel-cell-on-silicon-wafers/

======
stephengillie
7.5w of heat output -- too bad we can't use a peltier/seebeck device[1], or a
stirling engine[2], to generate additional electricity from this.

[1] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermoelectric_effect>

[2] <https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Stirling_engine>

